# So I did something stupid....



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

Well it all started two years ago when my dad decide to kill Chafer beetles by netting them and stomping on them...That year we had a mild infestation. Then he gave up last year and there were tons of them this year...so this year I decide to try it to see if there was a change, which by the way they started coming out yesterday at dusk for those who want to give it a try. (They'll be coming out for the next week or two at dusk. I find that they're attracted to heat and light)

Well after killing a bunch I though hmmmm free turtle food. However today after killing much more than a bunch a put them in a jar to hold them and notice worms coming out of about 15% of them. eeewwwwww (so gross I had to immediately take a shower for fear of catching the worms)

Anyways I am now really worried about the turtles. I have no clue on how to treat/prevent an infestation. I don't know how big nematodes are but based on the net and how some people are trying to kill them with that it might be those, however the worms were pretty nice sized not microscopic at all. Any clues? Do I treat the turtle orally or the water? And how to I feed a turtle a pill if need be? There's also feeder goldfish in the tank (majority have escaped being eaten and are getting pretty big over 2inches).


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

I think for now the best thing to do is keep a close eye on the fish and the turtle's behaviour. If the fish starts looking ill or has worms in/on it, get rid of it. If the turtle starts looking or acting strange, you should take him to a herp vet.

Usually any medication for turtles is in liquid form (and usually prescribed by a vet), or a shot given by the vet. 

Best of luck!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

ewwww didn't see that coming. As mentioned above, just keep a close eye and watch for behavioral changes.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Worms in the beetles are not likely to harm the turtles or fish, but keep an eye on them anyway


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Those little worms could be nematodes that someone has applied as a natural pest control. You can buy boxes of them and apply them to your lawn, as shown in this Vancouver City Farmer video:






I have no experience with fish eating these things, but I would guess that if fish eat these, it would be not very different from eating microworms or black worms. These nematodes are supposedly safe for pets and kids and birds and worms, so I hope that they're safe for fish and turtles, too!


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

try a dewormer medication from a vet and follow the directions based on the animals weight?
Google search perhaps?


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies...I think I'll watch them for signs of worms and then treat it. Plus I think I may have to take a sample in to be sure...so gross....

Side note...if it is nematodes then what's the point of watering nematodes onto lawns?... as these are full grown beetles coming out to breed. Unless nematodes somehow make the beetles infertile, all the treatment is doing is spreading nematodes all over the city...is there such a thing as a nematode infestation?


----------

